# ´63 Galaxie 500 Family Car



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello everybody!

When I was 8 years old, my parents owned a Ford Galaxie. I discovered a few images of it while showing my kids some old photographs. Of course it inspired me to add one to my gallery. I tried to get as close to the original body color as possible, since the photographs are a bit washed out by now. It´s a Tamiya champagne metallic with an additional clear coat. I have finally "mastered" the technique of polishing, so this is my most shiny model on the shelf. The moon discs are very close to the original. Chrome work cut from bare metal.

































I have no idea what color the interior was, so I chose a combination that I would love. Floor is flocked with light grey velvet. The off-white cream and turtoise I mixed with Aerocolor acrylic airbrush paint. My favorite airbrush for work like this is my trusty Iwata HP-B, 2mm nozzle. Chrome work with bare metal and Molotov.










In a earlier thread I showed how I chopped the undercarriage to bring in much more detail. On this model just about everything was moulded flat in one piece. In the end, the bottom side can now compete with the rest of the model. Transmission, suspension and the exhaust system were remodeled with styrene sheet and tubes. Only thing I could salvage was the differential block.









The engine I pimped just a bit to make the engine bay look flashy. For the air filter i cut a styrene piece to size and engraved the edge until it resembled that paper filter look.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Excellent work! 🤙


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweet looking '63 Galaxie. Love the interior detailing and colors! We had a '64 Galaxie which was a great ride!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

fabulous build


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Wow, you did a superb job....


----------

